# Apples



## southerncook (Nov 7, 2004)

my sister bought me an apple peeler! I've seen them in the Cracker Barrell resturants, but figured they'd be one of those pain in the ___ things with a thousand parts and would just be a waste of money. so it languished. Last week I bought fresh apples for pie and looked down and there is was so I figured I'd go ahead and break the thing and get it over with. unbelieveable. I had those apples peeled, sliced and cored in less that 5 minutes!!! stuck the thing under the faucet, rinsed it off and put it back on the shelf. peels fell directly into the disposal sink, the suction cup didn't screw up my counters and I didn't have to wash seeds from all over my kitchen. highly recommend this gadget if you're going to be messing with a lot of apples this fall. can't tell you how much they are, but can't be too much. check it out!


----------



## marmalady (Nov 8, 2004)

Cool!  Great to get feedback on 'gadgets' like this - I'd seen them, too, and thought they were a waste and a gimmick.  Now maybe I'll put one on my Santa list!


----------



## Psiguyy (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, who needs an apple peeler when you can peel apples like Iron Chef French Hiroyuki Sakai?  All you need is a really sharp knife and a lot of bandages.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 8, 2004)

Psiguyy said:
			
		

> Hey, who needs an apple peeler when you can peel apples like Iron Chef French Hiroyuki Sakai?  All you need is a really sharp knife and a lot of bandages.



psiguyy, I watched in awe when he did that (bet my idol Jacques could do it too).

I've had one of those apple peeler thingies for some time now and heartily advocate its use.  Works on pototates too!


----------



## Audeo (Nov 8, 2004)

I saw it, too.  Astounding!  And I do love my peeler that No. 2 Son bought me for Christmas a few years back.  Works great on apples and potatoes.


----------

